# Internen Blue-Ray Brenner extern nutzen



## CByte (20. März 2019)

Halli Hallo an alle.

Ich möchte gern meinen "alten" internen Blu-ray Brenner extern nutzen.

Ich suche eine günstiges Gehäuse, oder einen günstigen Adapter.
(Adapter wäre mir lieber. Der Brenner kommt nur ca. 1 mal im Monat zum Einsatz)

Es handelt sich um dieses Laufwerk:
LG BH16NS40

Jetzt habe ich mir schon einen Adapter ausgeguckt:
CSL - USB 3.0 SSD/SATA Adapter - Konverter | fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Leider weiß ich nicht ob dieser auch richtig geht. 
Manche Websites sagen ja, manche nein.

Ich hoffe jetzt auf eure hilfe und danke schon einmal für eure Mühe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2019)

CByte schrieb:


> Ich möchte gern meinen "alten" internen Blu-ray Brenner extern nutzen.
> 
> Es handelt sich um dieses Laufwerk:
> LG BH16NS40


 Und den Klotz willst Du Dir hinstellen?
Das geht doch viel eleganter:
LG Electronics BP55EB40 schwarz ab €' '86,78 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
ASUS SBW-06D2X-U schwarz ab €' '81,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## pedi (21. März 2019)

soller ihn wegwerfen wenn er noch geht, nur weil er dir nicht gefällt?
er hat um rat gefragt, wegen eines internen brenners, nicht um eine kaufberatung für einen neuen.


----------



## Research (21. März 2019)

Leergehäuse mit Anschlüsse extern: USB 3.0 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
.


----------



## teufel8223 (21. März 2019)

Hi,
ich vermute, Du benötigst den Brenner wegen einer bestimmten Eigenschaft. Dann würde ich das NexStar DX USB 3.0 enclosure Model NST-536S3-BK empfehlen. Hab ich auch 
und es funktioniert gut.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2019)

CByte schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um dieses Laufwerk:
> LG BH16NS40
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir schon einen Adapter ausgeguckt:
> CSL - USB 3.0 SSD/SATA Adapter - Konverter | fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer





> *Bitte beachten Sie*, *dass ein angeschlossenes optisches Laufwerk* *UASP-fähig sein muss*, damit es voll funktionsfähig ist.



Meinen alten IDE-Brenner hatte ich früher einfach per USB2=>IDE Adapter an den PC angeschlossen, und mit einen Molex-Netzteil mit Strom versorgt. Wie das mit Blu-Ray Laufwerken ausschaut hab ich mangels entsprechendem Laufwerk noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber so einfach scheint es dann doch nicht zu sein:

Interner BD Brenner [BH16NS40] als externern Brenner laeuft nicht | ComputerBase Forum

Der User hat ja genau dein Laufwerk, und es scheinbar nicht geschafft. Am Ende ist es vielleicht wirklich nicht dumm, einfach mal zu schauen was ein schickes gebrauchtes Slim-Laufwerk kostet, welches in der Regel (vielleicht vor dem Kauf kontrollieren) sogar mit einem einfachen USB3-Kabel (tlw. reicht sogar USB2!) angeschlossen wird (also komplett ohne Netzteil). Zumal du für dein internes Laufwerk ja auch noch was bekommst, wenn du es verkaufst. Und so ein Slim-Laufwerk sieht in der Tat auch deutlich schicker auf dem Schreibtisch aus.

Oder du gehst das Risiko ein und versucht es mal mit dem Adapter. ^^


----------



## pedi (21. März 2019)

ich habe einen externen samsung bluraybrenner mit USB 2, funktioniert problemlos. das nur so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2019)

Wozu ein komplettes leer-gehäuse? So ein adapter Tut es doch auch und mann kann damit auch mal schnell ausgebaute platten an den rechner hängen.


----------



## Research (21. März 2019)

Produktvergleich DeLOCK 2x Power Over eSATA [eSATAp], PCIe x1 (89211), DeLOCK 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, 2x eSATA [eSATAp] shared, DeLOCK 2x Power Over eSATA [eSATAp], PCIe x1 (89233) Geizhals Deutschland
.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. März 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> er hat um rat gefragt, wegen eines internen brenners, nicht um eine kaufberatung für einen neuen.


 Das war ja nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag von mir.
Für die Beratung berechne ich nicht mal etwas.


----------



## CByte (21. März 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wozu ein komplettes leer-gehäuse? So ein adapter Tut es doch auch und mann kann damit auch mal schnell ausgebaute platten an den rechner hängen.



Nur ob er auch funtioniert.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und den Klotz willst Du Dir hinstellen?
> Das geht doch viel eleganter:
> LG Electronics BP55EB40 schwarz ab €'*'86,78 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
> ASUS SBW-06D2X-U schwarz ab €'*'81,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



Die Größe würde mir nix ausmachen, aber danke dir für den Vorschlag.



teufel8223 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich vermute, Du benötigst den Brenner wegen einer bestimmten Eigenschaft. Dann würde ich das NexStar DX USB 3.0 enclosure Model NST-536S3-BK empfehlen. Hab ich auch
> und es funktioniert gut.



Sieht sehr interessant aus, schau ich mir mal genauer an. Danke dir.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Meinen alten IDE-Brenner hatte ich früher einfach per USB2=>IDE Adapter an den PC angeschlossen, und mit einen Molex-Netzteil mit Strom versorgt. Wie das mit Blu-Ray Laufwerken ausschaut hab ich mangels entsprechendem Laufwerk noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber so einfach scheint es dann doch nicht zu sein:
> 
> Interner BD Brenner [BH16NS40] als externern Brenner laeuft nicht | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ...



Oh ha. Das ist ja genau die "Angst" die ich habe das es nicht klappt. Hmm. Danke dir für den Link.
Wobei die Idee mit dem verkaufen vom Laufwerk und ein Slim holen auch ncith schlecht ist.


Dieses Gehäuse müsste doch aber 100 pro gehen oder?
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-550STU3S ab €' '49,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (21. März 2019)

RaidSonic Icy Box IB-550STU3S ab €'*'49,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Jupp, bei Bedar kann man eine eSATA Karte dafür nachkaufen.
Muss ja kein eSATAp sein.

  StarTech PEXESAT32, 2x eSATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x1   10€


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2019)

Lieferbar demnächst bei Amazon für 73€. Für 80€ bekommst du schon ein nagelneues Slim-Laufwerk was nur ein USB3-Kabel brauch, und kein Netzteil. Du wirst ja wohl keine 70€ für ein 5,25" Gehäuse ausgeben, nur um da den alten Brenner reinzuwemmsen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Lieferbar demnächst bei Amazon für 73€. Für 80€ bekommst du schon ein nagelneues Slim-Laufwerk was nur ein USB3-Kabel brauch, und kein Netzteil. Du wirst ja wohl keine 70€ für ein 5,25" Gehäuse ausgeben, nur um da den alten Brenner reinzuwemmsen.


Vorsicht!
Das ist unerwünschte Beratung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2019)

CByte schrieb:


> Nur ob er auch funtioniert.


Hab ich selbst in verwendung und der hat bis jetzt noch alles erkannt incl. sämmtlicher brenner (blu-ray, dvd und dvd-ram), diversen IDE-platten oder auch eine alte SSD mit IDE-schnittstelle bzw. auch die uralte quantum fireball mit 2,5 GB kapazität.


----------



## CByte (23. März 2019)

Research schrieb:


> RaidSonic Icy Box IB-550STU3S ab €'*'49,80 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Jupp, bei Bedar kann man eine eSATA Karte dafür nachkaufen.
> Muss ja kein eSATAp sein.
> 
> StarTech PEXESAT32, 2x eSATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x1   10€



Mal sehen wann das Raidsonic wieder verfügbar ist, dann werd ich wohl das nehmen.
Hab aber jetzt die Möglichkeit von einem bekannten so einen Adapter zu testen. Mal sehen wie der geht.


----------

